# Flachrate



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Okt. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Telefon hat gerade gezwitschert und meinte mein monatliches (es ist der 5. Tag des Monats...) Surfvolumen ist verbraucht. Wofür bezahlt man heute eigentlich noch Flachraten????

Ich bezahle "Flachrate" mit 500 MB (hatte ich so nicht bestellt... ich hatte vor vielen Monden bestellt: Internet Festnetz, Mobilnetz Ausland inclusive) und bin ab morgen Arbeitsunfähig. So ein Schwachsinn.

Bei solchen Verträgen braucht sich keiner wundern wenn sie bei Aldi Schlange stehen um Flachraten zu kaufen (beim selben Anbieter...)

Ich hab die Typen angerufen... es geht nicht anders...

Vor vielen vielen Jahren war SMS kostenlos. Heute eins der teuersten Möglichkeiten mit andern zu kommunizieren.

Es ist wirklich Ärgerlich, zumal ich es brauche. Die Mobilfunkerrei richtet sich immer mehr an den Kindern aus, die man auch ordentlich Abzocken kann. Zumal unsere Sprößlinge es brauchen.Nicht miteinander reden aber für 20 Cent eine Nachricht nach der anderen versenden.


----------



## jolantha (5. Okt. 2014)

Thomas,
lies Dir doch noch mal durch, was Dein Vertrag sagt. Ne Flachrate mit nur 500 MB Surfvolumen kenn ich überhaupt nicht . 
Das richtet sich doch nicht nach Zeitablauf, sondern nach der Surfgeschwindigkeit. 
So kenn ich das jedenfalls.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Okt. 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Die Mobilfunkerrei richtet sich immer mehr an den Kindern aus, die man auch ordentlich Abzocken kann. Zumal unsere Sprößlinge es brauchen.Nicht miteinander reden aber für 20 Cent eine Nachricht nach der anderen versenden.


SMS, was ist den das. Macht doch keiner mehr. Besonders nicht die Kids, what's up ist der Standard.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Okt. 2014)

Hört mir auf mit Telefon.  Alles was mit Telefon zu tun hat klappt zu 100% nicht.

Ich bin mit meiner Firma in den Chemiepark umgezogen. Hab in 04.2014 bei David (1und1 ) gefragt ob das möglich ist "gar kein Problem, wollen Sie noch das tolle Homeenternainementpaket haben..."

Ich hab seid 3 Monaten ein IT-Unternehmen ohne Telefon Fax und Internet.

Zum Umzugstermin 07.2014 wurde ein Leitungsmangel festgestellt, der nicht existiert.

Seitdem bezahle ich meine Telefonrechnung für einen nichtvorhandenen Anschluss und flizze immer zum Aldi rüber und kaufe Flachraten für ein paar Euro. Stimmt so nicht,  ich bekomme eine Gutschrift über 40 Euro. Meine Leute haben aber 150 Euro Handyrechnungen... die müssen sein, denn irgendwie müssen wir mit den Kunden reden.


----------



## Joachim (6. Okt. 2014)

Moin,

ich kenn die Flatrate auch nur als Drossel. Ab 500 MB Verbrauch wird man auf ISDN Tempo zurück geworfen, praktisch unbrauchbar. Und das erreiche ich nur im Krankenhaus recht schnell sonst reicht es den Monat. 
Freilich arbeiten muss ich damit nicht, zu hause gibts DSL6000 (echtes) was meinetwegen besser DSl 50.000 sein dürfte.  

Hast du den Leistungsmangel schon mit Fristsetzung angemahnt? Also den vom Festnetz? Und David hab ich noch keine Minute geglaubt, da hatte ja schon unser Cheffe (hier) AD seinen Spass mit dem Verein...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Okt. 2014)

Witzig ist, dass die Telekom Bitterfeld mit der Telekom Chemiepark nix miteinander zu tun haben. Die Leitungsabfrage wurde automatisiert bei der Telekom Bitterfeld gestellt, die hier keine Leitung hat. Telekom Chemiepark hat auch vollkommen andere Preise als die üblichen Telekomtarife. (Teurer natürlich und nicht zu knapp). 
Sonderkündigung ist durch, nun gilt es auf die Chemieparktelekom zu warten.

Montagmorgen und ich quäle mich mit ISDN Highspeed mit ner Fernwartung beim Kunden rum. Das jetzt für den Rest des Monats. Früher wurde auch nicht gedrosselt, da waren es noch ehrliche Fatrates.


----------



## Ulli (6. Okt. 2014)

Das mit den Flatrates ist auch schwierig für die Anbieter. Sie bezahlen an den Internet Peering Points auch nach Volumen oder Bandbreitenauslastung und irgendwie müssen sie das ja auch kalkulieren. Ich kenne Fälle, wo ein ganzes Studentenwohnheim oder auch komplette Firmen mit einem Anschluß ins Internet gegangen sind, für 29,- Euro im Monat... 
Bei der Tarifwahl ist es wichtig, zu schauen wieviel wirklich "flat" ist und was passiert, wenn man das Volumen verbraucht hat. Und ob man zu bezahlbaren Preisen nachbuchen kann.

Wenn das Festnetz nicht geht, würde ich mir einen Router mit LTE/UMTS-Karte besorgen, dann kann man wenigstens arbeiten.

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Okt. 2014)

Ich hab ne Rufweiterleitung aufs Handy und kaufe alle Nase lang 5 GB Aldi flachraten. 
Das ist wirklich sehr laangsam...

Nur Faxe gehen in die Pampa.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Okt. 2014)

Jetzt wird's noch witziger.
1und1 riefen gerade an, ob Sie mir nicht ein Angebot machen können, da ja mein Privatanschluss gekündigt ist.

Heißt, zu Hause jetzt auch kein DSL und Telefon mehr...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Okt. 2014)

Die ganze Geschichte ist so witzig... Wir haben dort angerufen... alles kein Problem... dann , nachdem wir von der Aussenwelt abgeschnitten waren hatten wir nur noch Mitbürger am Telefon die uns nicht Verstanden... 

Die Gepräche liefen in etwa so ab: 

"Wie sieht es mit unserem Umzugsauftrag aus?" "Haben sie Störung?" "Nein, keine Störung nur kein Telefon und Internet" "Ah ja  verstehe... Störung" " Nein hier ist nix gestört, geben sie mir bitte jemanden der der sich mit einem Telefonumzug auskennt" Aha ja ich vertehen Störung" pip pip pip. 

Ich dort wieder angerufen... ich hätte gern Ihren Vorgesetzten, ich habe wirklich ein Ernsthaftes Problem, das wir nicht telefonieren und surfen können "Ist gar kein Problem, ich mache Störung." 

Ich sag wir haben keine Störung ich würd gern mit jemandem sprechen, der sich mir sagen kann wann wir hier endlich wieder telefonieren können. " Gar kein Problem ich mache störung"
Danach kamen SMSn das sie intensiv an der beseitigung der Störung unseres Anschlusses arbeiten den Fehler aber nicht finden können. ..

Wir haben uns angeschaut und gedacht "An welchem Anschluß arbeiten die, wir haben ja gar Keinen...  Es kamen immer mal Mitteilungen, dass sie die Störung immer noch nicht beseitigen konnten... und dass es Ihnen leid tut.

Wieder angerufen und gefragt was das soll mit den Störungsmeldungen ... Unterm Strich haben sie sich alle Verträge selbst gekündigt, da mein Privatanschluss eigentlich nicht gekündigt werden sollte. Ich bin nicht böse drüber, zumal ich mich eh mobiler Einrichten muss/will/möchte.


----------

